# Interface



## waltrertan (19. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Sensoren,die ihre Daten per Wlan
senden ,an das Android-Smartphone mit Hilfe einer App ankopplen.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der Wlan Interface Programmierung.
Freue mich auf Feedback.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Mrz 2012)

... und die eigentliche Frage ist?


----------



## waltrertan (19. Mrz 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich anfangen soll und wollte mal fragen, ob es überhaupt  wegen linux kernel
geht.ich suche nach Vorschläge, Erfahrungen.
Und wäre auch toll wenn ihr gute Tutorials, buch dafür vorschlagen könntet.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Mrz 2012)

Android ist WLan-fähig. Am besten du schaust mal unter developer.android.com. Da findest du auch haufenweise Beispiele.


----------

